# battery holder



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anybody point me to the direction of where to find a new battery holder for my nissan sentra year 95. The one in my hard has disintegrated and my battery is just hanging by the cables.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wal mart sells some that I think are universal and you should check with autozone or checkers too.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well a new one is $70 so either try a universal or a wrecker yard...

BRACKET-BATTERY - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

Found a universal one at the auto part store. Thanks for the tip.


----------

